# Started peeing in crate



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello!

Little bella is now 12 weeks old and was doing great in her crate!! She stopped having accidents in there after the 1st week and she was having dry nights from about 11-6 ... 

BUT NOW WE FEEL WE'VE GONE BACK TO SQUARE ONE :-( she is peeing in her crate most nights now. 

Last week she got cystitis had a course of antibiotics and her urine cleared up. But whilst she had it she couldn't control her bladder which is understandable. I'm sure many ladies have experienced the uncomfortable problem and so i did feel sorry for her. So she did end up urinating inside more than usual.

So has this caused her to think its ok to now wee in crate?? Or is her bladder still weak as she is only 12 weeks old. I'm hoping it will just clear up, for now we are back to middle of the night toilet breaks for her. 

Any advice, or tips to discourage her from peeing in crate?

Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Might be an ideas for just a couple of nights to get up and take her out if you feel she needs it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Bella cystitis mus be a miserable experience for a puppy.
Puppies do have up and down steps during toilet training and hopefully Bella is just having a blip and will soon be back on track.
How big is her crate? Sometimes a smaller space can be a good way of encouraging them to be clean. I would also advise taking her out several times in the evening so that she has had plenty of opportunities to wee.
Good luck.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

As dogs don't like to soil their bed we literally blocked off half of the crate at night so there was enough room for a comfy bed and to stand up / turn around, etc, but no spare space to use as a toilet. Also, we don't leave a bowl of water in the crate at sleep time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd be patient with her, many puppies still can't make it through the night at 12 weeks anyway....you know you've got there before and you will again xxx


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

As already said, she got there before and will again! and also make sure that you have removed all traces of the urine in the crate, we used white vinegar.
Good luck and chin up


----------

